
Ad blockers are breaking the internet, study finds - barney54
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/04/19/ad-blockers-are-breaking-the-internet-study-finds/
======
jlg23
No, bad front-end development is breaking the internet. I've been adblocking
in one or the other form for more than a decade and in almost every web-
project I've joined I broke it on my first day by pointing my browser to it.

Reason number 1: Do essential stuff in the callback of a successful ad- or
tracking-load. Surprisingly most of the time overeager developers were to
blame - management usually did not have objections to fixes even though they
understood they'd lose tracking capabilities and ad-revenue.

------
HoopleHead
>>In the study by London ad-tech company Oriel...

That'll be unbiased then!

Annoying, flashing, intrusive advertising broke the internet —not ad blockers.

